
Ask HN: Did anyone try to build Vue.js-based hybrid mobile apps and succeded? - JerryPMiller
Greetings,<p>There are multiple native frameworks that are based on Vue.js version 2: Quasar [1], Onsen UI [2], Framework 7 [3], Weex [4].<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quasar-framework.org&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onsen.io<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;framework7.io&#x2F;<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weex.incubator.apache.org&#x2F;<p>This is by no means a complete list and I might not be aware of truly great choices in this niche.<p>I do truly wish you success in your endeavor, and if you have reached it by using one of these frameworks, please do share your experience. I&#x27;m quite sure the rest of us will be genuinely grateful if you do.<p>Sincerely Yours,
Jerry P. Miller
======
floSchr
I've used quasar in the past, but not for a native App. Quasar just user a
Cordova Wrapper.

I had absolute joy with it as a web dev, and made my life much easier for
forms elements that feel native. The App runs pretty smoothly with vue.js on
not too old devices.

It was actually an AR app using a Cordova plugin (before ARKit…).

My only pain point was releasing of Android and Apple Apps to their stores,
handling certificates and generally the horribly documented app submission
flow.

With some tweaking of the webpack/build setup the workflow was pretty smooth,
Hot Module Reload via Wifi directly on iOS and Android.

Here are the apps:

[https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/plusapp/id1211633535?l=en&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/plusapp/id1211633535?l=en&mt=8)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vielgesund...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vielgesundheit.augmentedrealityapp)

------
zerr
Weex actually produces a native app similar to React Native, doesn't it?

~~~
ktkization
yes it does. NativeScript also added Vue.js support
[https://www.nativescript.org/blog/a-new-vue-for-
nativescript](https://www.nativescript.org/blog/a-new-vue-for-nativescript)

------
Can_Not
Fair warning for anyone looking to do this: Some libraries are "native
performance" and some are "native look and feel" (similar to
Cordova/phonegap). You have to double-check everytime something claims to be
"native".

